# The Heart of Hobbytalk.



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I will be launching the Heart of Hobbytalk website Saturday morning. the Cars for auction will be displayed on it with instructions on how to bid on them. 

Cars currently ready for Auction

Honda F1 RA07 custom with Highly modified 440x2 chassis ( wizard speeds)
AW Chrome 55 Chevy sealed in case 1-500 limited edition cars
AFX custom Road Runner #43 
AFX Custom 55 Nomad
and a slew of odds and ends that i would like to discuss in chat tonight. So if your interested in this on how we should best serve please join us.

All proceeds will go to the American Heart Foundation

Thanks to Road Runner and Gear buster for thier generous donations.



Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'll be there!


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

Been looking for the auction, Thanks! Greg :wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

55 Chevy Nut said:


> Been looking for the auction, Thanks! Greg :wave:


Greg,
I can't guess what you'll be bidding on. :devil:
Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

C'mon, Coach! Where the heck is H.O.H.T, eh?!
It is saturday morn! (jebus, this was worse than waiting for xmas!)


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> C'mon, Coach! Where the heck is H.O.H.T, eh?!
> It is saturday morn! (jebus, this was worse than waiting for xmas!)



Suspensful is it not? Will be up shortly just have to drive the wife into work (Why she has to work Saturday when she is the boss is beyond me). Then I will upload the site and add it to tne Domain server. 

Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Having trouble getting the server to spawn the address so here is the address. We do need to decide how to go about auctioning these cars off. More yet to be posted but I need to add a sub page and need to run into the city for a bit to have lunch with Beth. Any ideas. I checked into Fleabay and to do a charity auction they will refund the selling cost but Mission fish takes 7% to pass the money along.. Or we can have a live auction in the chat window? Or we can just take email sealed bids and winner gets the auction. If we choose option 2 I will need someone to help auction as I would like a chance to bid also, and option 3 a third party who will also recieve the bids so no question as too who won. Have fun guys I have added a few teasers to this post.....hehehehe


Dave
Go Here NOW!!!
http://mysite.verizon.net/res7hg20/heart.html


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Hmmm, where does your wife work? Oklahoma City? Hope it's up soon!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

SplitPoster said:


> Hmmm, where does your wife work? Oklahoma City? Hope it's up soon!



Oh Crud sorry mate forgot to post the url.. Here is a direct link to the page sory sorry sorry...


Coach

http://mysite.verizon.net/res7hg20/heart.html


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Coach, great work, brainstorming here:

I can't vote for a single chat session idea - I know of several upcoming Wednesdays when I can't be there, same would be true of any other time I guess. Then there are time zone differences to contend with too, especially if someone from Yur-rup or downunder wanted to bid. I guess it could be done over several chat times, with winning bids posted in between? Gives everyone a chance to see where things are and run up the donation? Same with sealed bids - round one leaders posted, chance to go higher in round 2? Maybe three rounds? Disadvantage to me of one round of sealed bids is maybe one item sells cheap because people are tending to bid high on the most popular. Idea is to maximize donation, right?

7% seems like a high fee for handling charitable donations, especially when most of us could walk into an AHA office for free and hand them a check. 

Just thinking....


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I kind of like the 3 rounds myself so far. Only the high bid gets posted at the end of session 1 etc.. good idea any other thoughts? I am anxious to get this under way having these cars here is a temptation lol.. have griinder will build.. wonder what the chromey would look like with the roof chopped off and a interior ( also part of the donations) installed?


Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Note*

In Case I have not mentioned this yet...Thanks again to Gear Buster for making the HOT tyco chassis for the auction and to Dave "Roadrunner" for his genrous donation of the Chrome Chevy, 43 Petty car, 57 Nomad , two pullbacks and a collection of small parts. Your generosity deserves a good round of applauds! :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Offical Web page has populated.*

Just a note that the auction page will now come up using its regular URl
http://heart.coach61.com

we now return you to your regularly scheduled program.

BTW have you decided what to Bid on yet?


Dave
:tongue:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Dave,

How or where do I bid? 



Couldn't you have picked a better color than that flourescent lime green?  

These new flat screen displays are amazing! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Dave


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

Great cause, I would love to put a bid in on the Chrome 55 chevy. Can't wait till I can bid! Greg :wave:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok I put a lot of thought into this, and here goes.. Bidding will begin tonight at 00:00 EST
Email your Bids to BOTH myself and Jeff (Splitposter). Auction ends next Saturday at High Noon EST. I will post the High Bid as they come in.. Also does anyone have a objection if Jeff and I bid? I am willing to send anyone what my maxes will be right now to keep things honest. Have fun with this and remeber its for a good cause, so even if you do not win, consider donating to your local charity anyways.


Thanks Let the good times roll....

Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Dave,
> 
> How or where do I bid?
> 
> ...


Yes I could have, but then who would have commented.. was going to do pink but figure Verizon would be sending me a heavy traffic bill..lol.. Joe would have made it his home pages.. Chevy's and Pink Text.. LOL :tongue:


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*just got my income tax return back*

open up your wallets boyz cause I'm a bidding for a good cause, my heart stopped beating for up to 22 minutes back in 1991, I know all about heart defects and the crazy stuff that can happen. (avoid REAPRO at all costs,(it's farmed from mice) as it caused me to code blue twice in 12 hours) ( just gotta explain to the wi-fee why I need more than one of each car.) Just so you understand wi-fees position, car count at approx. 520 afx/x-traction cars and about 100 T-jets and crazy husband still buying :wave: :thumbsup: )

Pickeringtondad
A.K.A. 
Bob


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey Dave, when will you have pics of the F1 posted? Also, another other goodies going up for auction??

This is an incredible endeavor.....and I applaud everyone involved. :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> Hey Dave, when will you have pics of the F1 posted? Also, another other goodies going up for auction??
> 
> This is an incredible endeavor.....and I applaud everyone involved. :thumbsup:


 Rest will be up today the F1 wasn't dry yesterday.. call it cutting it close.. lol.. a few pullbacks and a weird jacks interiors yet to go up. I also have a pile of new tires I am goingt o lot out. been cleaning the good stuff box up and finding all kinds of treasures just waiting for RR to reply lol...


Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I hear ya Bob,, 

My heart spent a few hours beside my body in 2003 now the wife calls me the 146,000 dollor man.. and all thanks to guys like us who stepped up to the plate and donated for research so I could have this nifty state of the art Aerotic valve abd Titiumn Aeortic shunt..Now I am stronger faster and a fatter... lol..


Dave
But in all seriousness, St. Judes Heart research saved my life period and I owe them that and I owe each and every person on this planet who tossed a nicheal in the can at the local store thank you for the bottom of my now very healthy heart!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Payment*

Figured out a fair way to pay for the wins bTW. Winners sends a check or Money order Payable to the American Heart Association..I send them the car and drop off the checks.. works better as the winner will get the tax reciept in thier name that way also which I will enclose in the package.. I am so smart s.m.r.t. DOH!


Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bids thus far....

H101 $75.00
H102 $20.00
H103 $25.00
H104 $15.00
H105 $50.00


Do I hear......


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*cool*

Nice looking bred of customs on the block coach. :thumbsup: 

Glad to help out.When my father passed they couldn't figure out why so I like to help wherever I can for a good cause like this.
An insider on the F1 chassis. I sell these chassis for more than $75 alone.
sweet running chassis.Will compete with some of the big dogs in racing and is legal in all super stock orginized classes of racing :thumbsup: 
Time to get in my bid.. Lets see.which to bid...hmm..


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

H101 Is now at $200.00

Thanks and WOW!

Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

H104 Now is at $25.00


You have till Sunday at 2:00pm EST to bid!

Thanks again and good luck!

Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

H103 Is now $35.00

Thanks!



Dave


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Shipping?*

Just to clairify. Buyer pays shipping costs correct. Thank You! Greg :wave:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

55 Chevy Nut said:


> Just to clairify. Buyer pays shipping costs correct. Thank You! Greg :wave:



I was thinking of that but I think that would just make it tougher for the buyer one check for AHA and one for shipping so I will pay all shipping costs as part of my donation. I prefer simple...lol...


Dave


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

WOW, Your alright in my book. Thank You! Good Luck bidding. Greg :wave:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Finally got a round toit.. Used it to take some pics of the Honda lol...This is item H105 Currently at $50.00


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Bid Updates.*

H101- $225.00
H102- $30.00
H103- $35.00
H104- $25.00
H105 - $50.00


All I can say is I am truely at a loss for words on these bids.. Thanks so much everyone!


David


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Just a Note..and a huge thank you.


Hank has decided that we will hit his maximun dollor for dollor matching pledge and has already pledged $500.00 to the fund.. Thanks so much Hank this is really a blessing. 

Its a priviledge to associatate with such great and generous people.. I am truely humbled.


David


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Updated Bids*

H101-$250.00
H104- $28.00
H105- $55.00

Wow again...

Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

H101- $250.00
H102 -$50.00
H103 -$50.00
H104- $30.00
H105- $65.00

And do I hear......


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Letter from Honda F1*

Good morning.

I recieved a letter from the Honda F1 teamthis morning, they regretted to inform me that they could not offer anything for the fund raiser ( I had asked for a driver autograph to go with the car). They also did not ask for a cease on th ecar paint job, so I guess we are legal lol.. So I guess we can call it the Honda RA107 and not get in any trouble. Guess thats better new then being told hey dude no way can you make a copy of our car.. Gibbs racing could take a lesson from a much larger company...


Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

H101- $250.00
H102 -$50.00
H103 -$50.00
H104- $30.00
H105- $65.00

Going......


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

coach61 said:


> H101- $250.00
> H102 -$50.00
> H103 -$50.00
> H104- $30.00
> ...


H105 Now is $75.00


Coach!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

4 Hours left lads, you guys want bragging rights on which auctions you are winning? Post them up! ( Plus gives me a chance to double check everyone that is winning is marked as such) So post up your wins!


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Right!
H104 Blue & Red Charger 30.00


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

H101 Going for $250.00. I'll give it a great shelf LOL Thank You all for your generousity! Greg :wave:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Gone......I will post up the winners in a bit with instructions on how to claim your car(s) and get your tax donation forms. I will ship the cars all the same day ( So they all have th etax reciepts in them ) so please as few delays as possible..lol.. I will be dropping them off in Dallas as soon as I have all 5 Checks/MO's here. Thanks again Guys this has been truely heart warming thank you to those who Bid and those that Donated. (RoadRunner, Gearbuster and myself). I need a break for now, think next event is the VJ auction in NC I have two cars done and ready to go if they are doing it, then ED needs to do Xmas in July lol! Then in the Fall I would like to do another charity auction for the American Cancer society. Thanks again everyone this was fun.. frantic at times but worth more to me then you know as I found it amazingly inspriring.


David


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

H101 $250.00 to who else.....LOL 55chvynut! Thanks Greg.
H102 $30.00 Pickeringtondad.. 
h103 $35.00 Split Poster
H104 $30.00 Joez
H105 $75.00 Splitposter
H106 $75.00 Coach (wanted to make sure we matched Hanks Big donation
HAnk our fealess leader and provider and host $500.00

Whopping total of $1000.00 to the heart association.. thanks Everyone!


Dave Scott
4313 Sonoma Drive
Argyle, TX 76226

Please make all Checks and MO to the Heart Association so I can get you a tax deduction reciept...


Coach!


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hey Coach*

It's on it's way.

Pickeringtondad


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Mailed yesterday! SP


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Done!*

Hi Guys, got all the money in and dropped off to the Heart association in Dallas this AM. was quite the drive! Texans can not in a way shape or form drive.. none of them....(Sorry tex, lol). I have the recipts and all parcels will go out tomorrow when I get back from the Mestiqute Rodeo where I will be competting in the bucking bull contest.. ( Thats me and My atrus negotiating 635 on a weekend.) Carol is in the parade with her Dance team..lol.. I have everyones recipet except the late guy lol...I paid that with my total.. lol.. Mind ya it was here when I got home this aft so its all good. SOrry to take so long but wanted to do that big grand at one time.. I do need a few questions answered at this time though....


HANK! where do I send your reciept? Are you still in Michigan? Onatrios missing cousin.. Or in Yellowstone now? Let me know so I can mail your letter.,


Thanks again to all who bid, Dave RR and Dave Gearbuster for thier donations. The Chat gang for helping me get it going. we did good work folks you all get big stars in the big book that matters.. The Lady at the Association was amazed how much we got for 5 little cars, may have been 5 little cars but it was a lot of very big hearts that made it so. I would like to do one in late August again for the Cancer society if anyone is interested. I do not know what cars I will produce for this if anyone has any ideas how we can make it better let me know. 

a eternally gratefull patient and friend, who thansk you all once again..


Dave "Coach" Scott :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

*HoHT Honda arrives*

Coach's brainchild F1 Honda arrived at my track! The road and race track are under construction, but the rail line is complete, so the first tour was pulled behind a vintage Mantua switcher. (Found the hauler in a train shop NOS from a lot of used stuff - AHM dated 1984). The autoloader is full of cargo destined for the restoration shop. 










Thanks Coach! All your time and hard work is greatly appreciated!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

SplitPoster said:


> Coach's brainchild F1 Honda arrived at my track! The road and race track are under construction, but the rail line is complete, so the first tour was pulled behind a vintage Mantua switcher. (Found the hauler in a train shop NOS from a lot of used stuff - AHM dated 1984). The autoloader is full of cargo destined for the restoration shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good on your setup! Is that the stang up top looking down? and thats one heck of a retore load behind the hauler that would be a lot I could lock my self to the desk for!


Coach


----------

